# Dent in a new door threshold



## Covenant (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys I have lurked around for a while on here but never said anything. Well I have a problem on one of my jobsites and thought this would be a good place to ask for help.

We put in a new front door on a remodel project and we were just finishing up the trim around the door today and one of the guys left a nail gun on top of a ladder and accidentally knocked it off the ladder :furious: and it landed right on the threshold and put a dent in it. 

Anyone out there have a way to get a dent out? Heat and dry ice...does that really work? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

steam if it is unfinished. Put a damp rag over the dent and place an iorn over it, the steam will pull out the dent then you can sand it flat agian.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

if it is painted, just use bondo


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try holding your tongue to left and rub some snake oil on it counter clock wise.:whistling:laughing:

Seriously, there is not much you can do except replace the threshold. Good Luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Covenant (Jun 6, 2009)

Scribbles said:


> steam if it is unfinished. Put a damp rag over the dent and place an iorn over it, the steam will pull out the dent then you can sand it flat agian.


Sorry forgot to mention, it is an aluminum threshold. The door has sidelights and the threshold is continuous so replacing it isn't an option. If I can't get the dent out it will be replacing the whole door. :wallbash:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Covenant said:


> Sorry forgot to mention, it is an aluminum threshold. The door has sidelights and the threshold is continuous so replacing it isn't an option. If I can't get the dent out it will be replacing the whole door. :wallbash:


You don't have to replace the door to replace the threshold, but you will need to pull the door out of the wall because it's all screwed/stapled from the bottom and sides.

Take the cost out of the guys pay that left the nail gun sitting on the ladder. Or, you could just nail his feet to the floor so he doesn't use ladders and feel the need to leave loose tools sitting atop of them.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

skuff it, bondo it, and paint it black


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Make a whole lot of other dents all over it, and tell them they got the rustic version.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Pull the door, tap it out, choosing what you use to do that carefully and reinstall the door. I do not see another option. 

If it does not work, you have to pull the door any way to replace the threshold.

Then dock dudes pay and wait for the labor board to call.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

needestimate said:


> Pull the door, tap it out, choosing what you use to do that carefully and reinstall the door. I do not see another option.
> If it does not work, you have to pull the door any way to replace the threshold.l.


 

I concur with this way except I wouldn't try and fix it . You are going to have to pull the door out either way . Honestly at that point you might as well just install a new threshold and not waste your time trying to repair it . 

If it was me I'd just order a new threshold from the manufactuer. AS another poster said aluminum thresholds are just stapled and screwed onto the door jambs . Make sure you reseal all the spots where the jambs meet the thresholds and bingo your all set .

I know you said the threshold can't be replaced but if this door was made by a major company surely they will sell you an exact replacement threshold for a door you recently purchased .


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Option number 1) Order a new threshold and replace it after you get it.
Option number 2) Read the option number one.

Unless you want to waste time, make it look worst then already is, and customer will make you buy a new door. 

Things happen, nobody is perfect, handle the matter like a professional contractor, rectify that problem the right way and be done and over with:thumbsup:

Good luck


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Post a picture of just how bad this dent is, please.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Try to to treat situations like it was *you* that was paying the big bucks to have a new door put into your house.

So you look out front and see the guy banging a dent out of your new $1,000 door threshold....how would you feel?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Duck tape and babble gum.


----------



## Covenant (Jun 6, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> You don't have to replace the door to replace the threshold, but you will need to pull the door out of the wall because it's all screwed/stapled from the bottom and sides.
> 
> Take the cost out of the guys pay that left the nail gun sitting on the ladder. Or, you could just nail his feet to the floor so he doesn't use ladders and feel the need to leave loose tools sitting atop of them.





cabinet runner said:


> I concur with this way except I wouldn't try and fix it . You are going to have to pull the door out either way . Honestly at that point you might as well just install a new threshold and not waste your time trying to repair it .
> 
> If it was me I'd just order a new threshold from the manufactuer. AS another poster said aluminum thresholds are just stapled and screwed onto the door jambs . Make sure you reseal all the spots where the jambs meet the thresholds and bingo your all set .
> 
> I know you said the threshold can't be replaced but if this door was made by a major company surely they will sell you an exact replacement threshold for a door you recently purchased .





greg24k said:


> Option number 1) Order a new threshold and replace it after you get it.
> Option number 2) Read the option number one.
> 
> Unless you want to waste time, make it look worst then already is, and customer will make you buy a new door.
> ...





tcleve4911 said:


> Try to to treat situations like it was *you* that was paying the big bucks to have a new door put into your house.
> 
> So you look out front and see the guy banging a dent out of your new $1,000 door threshold....how would you feel?


Thanks for all the comments guys. After I realized bitching and complaining isn't going to fix it :shutup: we pulled it out and replaced the threshold. I have built my company on honesty, integrity and doing things the way I would do them on my own home so this was the only option. I really enjoy this site, thanks again for all who responded.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Good for you, Cov.

That attitude will ALWAYS leave a lasting impression on the people you work for and the folks that work around you.:thumbsup:


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

*Dent*

Bondo if possible or it not, remove and replace.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

covaltleveling said:


> Bondo if possible or it not, remove and replace.


They make silver Bondo to match the Aluminum?:blink:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

All things considered....

It is a "Threshold". Someting that is going to be trod upon. Rolled over. Scuffed. Trampled. Abused. 

It is going to take a beating.

It should not be to big of an issue.



Glad you worked it out. I just hope no one actually had to "pay".


----------

